# Preseason: Raptors @ Cavaliers, Oct. 23rd



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

<center>
















*Toronto Raptors* (2-3) @ *Cleveland Cavaliers* (4-2)
October 23rd, 2005, 6:00PM EST
Nationwide Arena, Columbus, OH

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="CALDERON, JOSE" TITLE="CALDERON, JOSE" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jcalderon0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ROSE, JALEN" TITLE="ROSE, JALEN" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jrose0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GRAHAM, JOEY" TITLE="GRAHAM, JOEY" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/jgraham0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="BOSH, CHRIS" TITLE="BOSH, CHRIS" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/cbosh0.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" TITLE="ARAUJO, RAFAEL" SRC="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/raptors/raraujo0.jpg">
*Jose Calderon, Jalen Rose, Joey Graham, Chris Bosh, Rafael Araujo*

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JONES, DAMON" TITLE="JONES, DAMON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/heat/JONES, DAMON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="HUGHES, LARRY" TITLE="HUGHES, LARRY" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/wizards/HUGHES, LARRY.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, LEBRON" TITLE="JAMES, LEBRON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/JAMES, LEBRON.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="GOODEN, DREW" TITLE="GOODEN, DREW" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/GOODEN, DREW.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS" TITLE="ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/ILGAUSKAS, ZYDRUNAS.jpg">
*Damon Jones, Larry Hughes, LeBron James, Drew Gooden, Zydrunas Ilgauskas*</center>


----------



## CHRISBOSH4 (Aug 16, 2005)

I can't wait to see Marshall in action against the Raps.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

gonna be a tough game for us, it should be good to see Graham vs LBJ


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Cannot wait to see Graham vs. Lebron. but I wouldn't be surprised if Mo-Pete started instead of Jalen.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Lookin Forwad To This Game - Even Though I'm Not Gonna Get To Watch It.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Is this one of the games that isn't televised, even in game-in-an-hour format?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

I love that I prefer our low-payed rookie point guard to their full MLE veteran sharpshooting point guard. 

Would be a fun one to watch. Look for Joey to keep on rolling.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> <center>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll be happy when there is an image of the apniard w/out the Tau shirt and Hoffa w/out the 90210 haircut.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

charlz said:


> I'll be happy when there is an image of the apniard w/out the Tau shirt and Hoffa w/out the 90210 haircut.


I'm going to look into this for you as a token of good will from bbb.net.


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I'm going to look into this for you as a token of good will from bbb.net.


c'mon now you are gettin me all misty - feelin' guilty and shtuff.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

It's premature, because the pics haven't been sized and zoomed to proper proportions, but right there is a preview that no other forum on bbb.net has going right now. Those are 2005 media day profile shots.

And Hoff looks like a supreme hardass in that shot too, lol.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 27, 2005)

lol ^


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> lol ^


Underneath that photo it probably says "have a rad summer!!!"


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ok, I cleaned up the profile pictures a bit. They shouldn't look as bad now, IMO.

Let's see if they meet charlz' standards.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

:greatjob: on the raptor pics. fresh and up to date.


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

raps dont look that bad, as long as graham is able to lock down LBJ..


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html

listen live with NBA Pass, its free for preseason =D

enjoy!


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

this cleveland radio guy is pretty boring. not much action so far. 

hoffa with 4. rose with 7 i think. don't know who got the other point.

haven't heard much about bosh. sounds like charlie started.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

hoffa hits another 2 free throws. he's sounding pretty good tonight actually. 

marshall just got a T for running over rose?!?


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

rose to charlie v for an alley-oop to tie it at 22. 

Z just dunked to take a 2 point lead, but good close anyway.


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

can sum1 plz post a link to the box score my internet wont load the nba page n its not on the raptors page


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

don't think there is a boxscore. 

but charlie V just dunked to tie it at 24. 

i think hoffa might actually have at least 4 rebounds and no turnovers or fouls. has he been reading my posts?


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

nba.com doesn't even show the score, and yahoo shows the score, but not the stats for the players

dammit


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

crimedog said:


> don't think there is a boxscore.
> 
> but charlie V just dunked to tie it at 24.
> 
> i think hoffa might actually have at least 4 rebounds and no turnovers or fouls. *has he been reading my posts*?


Probably, now keep it up!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

nwt said:


> nba.com doesn't even show the score, and yahoo shows the score, but not the stats for the players
> 
> dammit


heres the audio feed - http://www.nba.com/broadband/alp_schedule.html

cleveland commentator is AWFUL though.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

nwt said:


> nba.com doesn't even show the score, and yahoo shows the score, but not the stats for the players
> 
> dammit


ESPN is only showing the score as well.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh with a couple of baskets, 50-47 Raps.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Grahambo draws a charge on LBJ, nice to hear...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Who is Big Z abusing?

Graham with his first two points at the free throw line.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

graham sits big Z down with an aggressive drive. nice to see. 

good start to the half. solid D.


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Who is Big Z abusing?
> 
> Graham with his first two points at the free throw line.


woods i think.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Hoff had ten points in the first half? Nice.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Cant.. fall.. asleep.. 

Announcer is killing me!


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

vigilante said:


> Cant.. fall.. asleep..
> 
> Announcer is killing me!


Yeah, classic type of radio voice.


Donyell is doing some real work on us right now.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Cavs killing us with the 3 ball. 8-8.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Zendon Hamilton? That guy is still sticking around the League?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

speedythief said:


> Zendon Hamilton? That guy is still sticking around the League?


lol, hes like a 16 year pro.why does he still play?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

67-64 for the cavs, end of third.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

inuyasha232 said:


> lol, hes like a 16 year pro.why does he still play?


I don't think we're talking about the same person.


Does anyone know who started?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

speedythief said:


> I don't think we're talking about the same person.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know who started?


oh wait, different hamilton, sorry!


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

speedythief said:


> I don't think we're talking about the same person.
> 
> 
> Does anyone know who started?


James
Rose
Graham
Bosh 
Woods


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

from some guy off realgm:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Nice ball movement.. 

Bosh to Villanueva for the CRUSH! lol.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

A-Dub getting minutes. I think he still hasn't scored in preseason.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

Cavaliers Girls Calender.definately interested in that...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Hoffa in for Bosh.. Calderon in for James.

Now, Cleveland.. why is Lebron still in?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

this must be the worse commentator isn the world...gimme some swirsky...


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

^Makes you appreciate Chuck, and even Paul Jones that much more.


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

vigilante said:


> ^Makes you appreciate Chuck, and even Paul Jones that much more.


hell ill take Vic Rauter over this guy........


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

79-78 Cavs

1 minute to play


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Close game with a minute left...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Araujo and one!

81-81 with 37.4s left.


----------



## wind161 (Jun 19, 2005)

Araujo~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

where u hearing thsi from speedy?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Ahh... DJ with one off the glass... 19s left.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

dtron said:


> where u hearing thsi from speedy?


It's on the radio... look earlier in this thread for the link.


----------



## dtron (Jun 11, 2004)

??


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Calderon with a bad pass

Cavs full timout?


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

dtron said:


> ??


Post #25 in this thread has a link to listen to it on Cleveland radio.


Hoff missed Jose's pass, ball went out of bounds...


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

83-81 Cavs

Raps turnover the ball over with 30 seconds (Hoffa or Calderon)


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

how many points does Hoffa have...i stopped listening..that guy was putting me to sleep...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

LeBron James puts the game on ice with a pair of free throws.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

87-83 Cavs final.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

speedythief said:


> 87-83 Cavs final.


no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crimedog (Jun 3, 2003)

good D...and LBJ had to play a lot to get them the win. 

and what seems to be a great night for hoffa.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Commercials on Cleveland radio for Trans-Siberian Orchestra and Michael Flatley's Celtic Tiger dance show... lol.


----------



## spinz (Aug 19, 2005)

adhir1 said:


> how many points does Hoffa have...i stopped listening..that guy was putting me to sleep...



17pts..

i think he had 10 rebs

all this off the bench


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

recap

http://www.nba.com/raptors/news/swirsky_051013.html


----------



## Mr_B (Mar 6, 2004)

boxscore?


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

hoffa had 17/10?????????? jesus...arent those both career highs for him????too bad its in preseason....


----------



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

http://www.nba.com/games/20051023/TORCLE/livestats.html


----------



## adhir1 (Dec 28, 2004)

charlz said:


> http://www.nba.com/games/20051023/TORCLE/livestats.html


doesnt work homie....


----------



## nwt (Apr 24, 2005)

Araujo with 17/8 & 3 fouls in 20 mins
Graham had 6/6 in 37 mins, but 4 turnovers
Peterson & Rose with 13, James with 12
Calderon 2 points, 3 assists
Villanueva 8 points, 4 rebounds

Lebron had 22 points in 36 mins, but had 8 turnovers
Marshall with 14/10


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/boxscore?gid=2005102305


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

im 100% sure i heard alvin williams involved in a few plays in this game on the radio

why is there no stats for him


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

LeBron had 8 turnovers and shot 5-15 from the field. Something to do with Joey guarding him?

Hoffa with a great game. 

According to Chucks post game.. Charlie had three slams. Nice. 

Looking at the score and field goal percentages.. it seems like this was a defensive battle. Or, we were just missing our shots.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

open mike said:


> im 100% sure i heard alvin williams involved in a few plays in this game on the radio
> 
> why is there no stats for him


Alvin Williams is in the boxscore.. at least he is here: http://www.nba.com/games/20051023/TORCLE/boxscore.html

0 points (0-3 FG), 2 rebounds, 1 personal foul, 2 turnovers in 9 minutes.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

in two games with joey graham starting the opposition has yet to score over 90 points with an average of -3 rebounding differential for the raptors.

in 4 games with graham not starting the opposition had averaged over 100+ points with an average of -12.5 rebounding differential for the raptors.

interesting, no?


----------



## ColinBeehler (Oct 14, 2003)

has babcock got it made in the shade after this draft??? wheres the ATLien now???


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

trick said:


> in two games with joey graham starting the opposition has yet to score over 90 points with an average of -3 rebounding differential for the raptors.
> 
> in 4 games with graham not starting the opposition had averaged over 100+ points with an average of -12.5 rebounding differential for the raptors.
> 
> interesting, no?


not really... i say its luck


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

ColinBeehler said:


> has babcock got it made in the shade after this draft??? wheres the ATLien now???


worrying over his Hawks...


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

ColinBeehler said:


> has babcock got it made in the shade after this draft??? wheres the ATLien now???


ssshh, don't provoke him. i don't want him posting his usual 'your franchise is screwed since you got babcock' posts around here, clogging up this board with his rubbish.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Wow.. Huffa Playin Very Well Last 2 Games. I Just Wish He Was Our Startin Center! *[I Hate Loren Woods]*


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

yea i gotta agree with u there he's not built to be an nba center...i can see this change happening sometime durin the season


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

trick said:


> ssshh, don't provoke him. i don't want him posting his usual 'your franchise is screwed since you got babcock' posts around here, clogging up this board with his rubbish.


Give the kid a break. He's got a lot of free time. Who the hell likes watching the Hawks anyways?


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

Turkish Delight said:


> Give the kid a break. He's got a lot of free time. Who the hell likes watching the Hawks anyways?


doesn't him and his buddies make up 67% of the regular crowd at their arena? :eek8:


----------

